
I Automated My Reddit Posts and Got Millions of Views - patwalls
https://hackernoon.com/how-i-automated-my-reddit-posts-and-got-millions-of-views-wh55h3001
======
seren
From :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20773297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20773297)

> This exactly the kind of Bot problem which another HN post was talking
> about, the user patwalls recently boasted on reddit/twitter about automating
> reddit submissions & gaining a boatload of views & is doing the same to HN
> with clickbait metric laden titles of obscure stuff.

>
> [https://twitter.com/thepatwalls/status/1164708441216077825](https://twitter.com/thepatwalls/status/1164708441216077825)

So I have the feeling that this is another HN automatic submission.

I don't mind if other find the subject interesting, but personally, I am not
too keen on having to read spammy, but not totally spammy, blog posts.
Moreover, if this becomes a successful strategy, it will only lead to more
automated submissions. I am not too naive, and there already plenty of people
optimizing the time of posting and content, but getting a spammy post about
how to spam is a bit to tautological for my taste.

------
minimaxir
If you look at the Reddit account history, it's literally just spam with most
posts getting 0 upvotes, not the high signal-to-noise ratio this post implies:
[https://www.reddit.com/user/youngrichntasteless/](https://www.reddit.com/user/youngrichntasteless/)

I also strongly doubt you got millions of views _from Reddit_ targeting
smaller subreddits, even with automation.

